# Window treatment installations



## arstreamp (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi all!

My name is Ann and I just joined the forum, I’m a new comer to window treatment installation. I’m still trying to understand it all and our little company (just me and my husband) is still navigating through all the different ways to approach the industry. It’s a tough economy! I was wondering – for those of you involved in the industry (especially veterans) business owner or not, what are some of services, tools, strategies, or latest resources you find helpful or profitable in doing your work or - business? Online or offline, I’m sure there is quite a lot in both right?!

Thanks and God bless!


----------



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you referring to blinds, drapes and such? I install solar window films for a living, "Window Tint"


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Window treatment as in window traps / blackouts? (to where you block out sunlight from the windows)?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I built one in my room for a a window that is 72" wide and 60" long. I built a frame, stuffed it with OC703, covered it in material and attached it to the wall. Works great. Zero light, and the OC703 absorbs most of the sound. I can post a picture if you would like. It's not the prettiest option, but I was kind of in a hurry when I built it.


----------

